# another newbie question



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys i have another newbie question for ya. im looking for a new mouth call and dont know what to get. i would like something relatively inexpensive, i was looking at the MAD cottontail squealer for $15. im wondering how the cheaper calls work or if i should just invest the money in a predatorquest ruffidawg jr i have been looking at. seems like a very nice call (i watch predatorquest alot) and seems to be very effective. any advice is greatly appreciated. thanks in advance! Maxxishntr


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Higher prices do not necessarily mean higher success rates. Most of my hand calls were under $20 each. What you do with a call is more important than the price IMO. I want some of the Pure Predator calls so bad I can taste it but right now, there is nothing in the budget for new calls. Maybe this year will turn out a little better for all of us and I can get some ordered.
Get what you can afford, learn to use it to it's full potential and see how it works for you. You can always upgrade later. 
Welcome to PT.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would not really use the success you see on "predator quest" to be an accurate way to gauge the effectiveness of a call. They cut a lot of footage, and also mainly only show stands in which they were successful in calling a dog in. My advice would be to try a inexpensive model, just go to your local sporting goods store and grab one off of the shelf, you are just trying to sound like something getting it's guts ripped out, it doesn't need to sound good to other people, just coyotes. 
Also I agree with everything bar-d said, very sound advice


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

x2 with Danny and Jon. Practice, practice, practice. And remember, those hunting tv shows are the PORN of the hunting world. It's a manipulated truth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agre with both the above posters, I have a Pure Predator call and really like it, the sound is phenominal. I only ever bought 1 hand call from a store, a psycho tweety, all the others are from custom makers, but the cost of those calls was in the $12-$20 range, and through the years they have earned their places on my lanyard.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Great stuff up above. I own several had call, and just this week received the DC-2 and HR-1 calls from pure predator, they are top notch call no doubt. And like said above cheap call are effective. I would start out with some closed reed calls, and if you would like an open reed like the predator quest call you need some practice. I have been calling for many years and still learn new tricks every season. The Johnny Stewart are ok, the primos are some of my go to calls. I also have some custom call that are cheap and effective.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

for cheap i like the talley ho, its about a $10 call and I have had alot of good luck with it. that being said, like the others have said price doesnt matter. its the time you put behind the call using it is what makes the call a good one (for the most part). If you dont know how to run the call it doesnt matter if its a $5 wally world closeout or a $75 dollar high end custom you will get the same results. spend time with it and you will eventually find the ones you like/dislike. any call is worth a try in my book!


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys i really appreciate the info. I will keep my eye out and maybe buy a couple different calls to try. Oh and i apologize that this thread has been posted like 3 times. I was having internet issues so it kept reloading the page therefore reposting the thread. Woops


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Not a problem Maxxis, things happen.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Not a problem Maxxis, things happen.


Not a problem Maxxis, things happen.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Maxxis !! I use Dogbreath calls by Todd Sullivan. He has a webpage with a very extensive downloadable Coyote hunting guide(FREE I might add) His calls are very inexpensive and easy to use. I would rather give my money to the little guy rather than the big box stores. Good luck and stay safe !!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with the post above. I think you should get a call or calls that you can afford and that work best for you. It may take several tries before you buy the right call or calls that work best for you. There are a lot of good call makers out there, not just the ones that you have listed if you go to allpredatorcalls.com you will find hundreds of great call at reasonable prices. Whatever you buy just keep it with you and practice with it. I keep mine in the truck with me and still practice with them on the way to work or wherever I am going. It doesn't matter how long I have been calling I still like to practice and even learn some new sounds that my calls can do. So buy one learn how to use it and keep practicing.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

well, after a lot of research i have decided what calls i think im going to try out. i have seen the MAD cottontail at alot of my local stores so im going to give one of those a try. i also looked on the dogbreath calls website and i might try the rip-em rabbit. i figure since since i have a while till i go on my next hunt i will practice alot with an open reed and get used to it. they seem to be very versatile as far as loudness and making different sounds. Thanks for all the advice i really appreciate it!


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

not to venture off of the subject of which call to use, but my brother is an over the road truck driver and was at a truck stop in eastern kansas when he noticed a truck load of really nice bucks. he talked to the driver of the truck and he told him that the deer were used in hunting programs. didn't mention which ones but he said they let 2 or 3 deer out at a time just off camera them blamo, there goes one


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Welcome Maxxis !! I use Dogbreath calls by Todd Sullivan. He has a webpage with a very extensive downloadable Coyote hunting guide(FREE I might add) His calls are very inexpensive and easy to use. I would rather give my money to the little guy rather than the big box stores. Good luck and stay safe !!


hey bones. which of the dogbreath calls do you have? just curious. im thinking of gettin the rip-em rabbit pretty soon here


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ESTOSZ said:


> not to venture off of the subject of which call to use, but my brother is an over the road truck driver and was at a truck stop in eastern kansas when he noticed a truck load of really nice bucks. he talked to the driver of the truck and he told him that the deer were used in hunting programs. didn't mention which ones but he said they let 2 or 3 deer out at a time just off camera them blamo, there goes one


WTH I'd like to know which "sport" is doing that. I'm pretty much done with hunting shows anyhow as I find them totally unrealistic. This is also one reason I like "Down Wind Outdoors" video's, these guys ain't afraid to miss. I also find the realism of their video's to be a change from the ordinary crap.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

youngdon said:


> WTH I'd like to know which "sport" is doing that. I'm pretty much done with hunting shows anyhow as I find them totally unrealistic. This is also one reason I like "Down Wind Outdoors" video's, these guys ain't afraid to miss. I also find the realism of their video's to be a change from the ordinary crap.


Ya i totaly agree. dont see any challenge in that whatsoever. seems pretty unethical to me...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Maxxis, I have the rip em rabbit and open reed howler. Both of them are extremely easy to use. I was real shocked because I have bought open reeds from the store and they were never easy to learn on. I like the open reed because in Michigan winters closed reeds freeze up alot. You'll love the rip em rabbit. You can get alot of character out of the call. On the plus side it's cheap to buy.Good luck !! Tom


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Hey Maxxis, I have the rip em rabbit and open reed howler. Both of them are extremely easy to use. I was real shocked because I have bought open reeds from the store and they were never easy to learn on. I like the open reed because in Michigan winters closed reeds freeze up alot. You'll love the rip em rabbit. You can get alot of character out of the call. On the plus side it's cheap to buy.Good luck !! Tom


Awesome, thanks! the fact that it is easy to learn on is definitely a deciding factor for me. especially since i havent been calling for very long. again thanks for the info i really appreciate it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're welcome. Let me know how it goes. Make sure you download the free guide to and keep it in a file off to the side for reference. Regardless just getting out is what it's all about !! Tom


----------

